# CM Netzteil



## Dxta (20. April 2012)

Was ist der Vorteil von einem CM Netzteil ? Oder hat das garkeine Vorteile ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2012)

Der Vorteil liegt darin das man nur die Kabelstränge ansteckt die man gebrauchen kann und dadurch sich nicht rumplagen muss wo man die übrigen Kabel verstaut. Auf den Punkt gebracht sind die Vorteile das man keine unnötigen Kabel im Rechner hat die ev. den Luftstrom behindern und es sauber aussieht


----------



## Dxta (20. April 2012)

Habe gehört das die Kabel davon meistens zu kurz sind und man die dann über das Mainboard verlegen muss


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2012)

Dxta schrieb:


> Habe gehört das die Kabel davon meistens zu kurz sind und man die dann über das Mainboard verlegen muss


 
Nein. Die Kabel sind lang genug.
Nur wenn du Big Tower hast und die Kabel hinter dem Tray legen willst reicht es nicht. Aber das reicht nie du musst immer Verlängerungen kaufen egal welches Netzteil.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2012)

Dxta schrieb:


> Habe gehört das die Kabel davon meistens zu kurz sind und man die dann über das Mainboard verlegen muss



Gerade Cougar ist bekannt für recht lange Strippen. Bislang hatte ich aber mit keinem NT dort Probleme gehabt. Bei einem Riesentower sollte man sich im Vorfeld natürlich schlau machen ob es Probleme geben könnte


----------



## Gothic1806 (20. April 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gerade Cougar ist bekannt für recht lange Strippen. Bislang hatte ich aber mit keinem NT dort Probleme gehabt. Bei einem Riesentower sollte man sich im Vorfeld natürlich schlau machen ob es Probleme geben könnte


 
Nur nicht Silverstone vergessen die haben die längsten ^^ Kabel die mir bis jetzt untergekommen sind hab mir deswegen und wegen komplett Modular meins geholt .


Mfg  Markus


----------



## poiu (21. April 2012)

CM= cable management = abnehmbare Kabel 




> Gerade Cougar ist bekannt für recht lange Strippen.


wie kommst du auf COugar Oo aber die aussage stimmt deren kabel sind bei denn Hochwertigen Netztelen meist 1m lang XD zB ->


http://www.cougar-world.de/uploads/pics/cable_draw_sx700.jpg


----------



## dmxforever (21. April 2012)

Was man noch beachten sollte, ist, dass Kabelmanagement nicht gleich Kabelmanagement ist, da es schon ein paar unglückliche Steckerkombinationen gibt, die die Modularität eigentlich wieder zunichte machen. Also immer vorher einen Blick auf den Kabelbaum werfen.

Weiters ist ein Kabelmanagement des Netzteiles für meinen Geschmack nicht unbedingt notwendig, wenn das Gehäuse bereits darüber verfügt und die Kabel sowieso hinter der Wand verschwinden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2012)

Klar kann man einen Großteil der Kabel hinter den MB Tray versenken, nur bieten nicht wirklich viele Gehäuse einen üppigen PLatz dafür wenn man die restliche Kabelage auch dort hin verbannen will. Ab einer gewissen Ausbaustufe mit vielen Laufwerken usw kann es natürlich schnell wieder sinnfrei sein wenn eh quasi jedes Kabel braucht und den Bastelaufwand scheut. Aber rein zum Kabelverlegen finde ich das Cm angenehmer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. April 2012)

Dxta schrieb:


> Was ist der Vorteil von einem CM Netzteil ? Oder hat das garkeine Vorteile ?


 
Der VOrteil ist, dass du die Kabel, die du nicht brauchst, verlieren kannst/wirst, was bei Geräten mit festen Kabeln nicht der Fall ist. Ansonsten hat das eigentlich gar keine Vorteile, da die Hersteller von den Möglichkeiten keinen Gebrauch machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der VOrteil ist, dass du die Kabel, die du nicht brauchst, verlieren kannst/*wirst*, was bei Geräten mit festen Kabeln nicht der Fall ist. Ansonsten hat das eigentlich gar keine Vorteile, da die Hersteller von den Möglichkeiten keinen Gebrauch machen.



Ist mir noch nie geglückt selbst nach etlichen Jahren. Aber gut es soll Leute geben die ihre rote Unterhose in einem 1 m² großem weissem Raum verbummeln können


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2012)

Mir sind auch schon Kabel flöten gegangen. Ist ärgerlich wenn das passiert und du sie einfach nicht wieder finden kannst.
Obwohl sie eigentlich in der Tasche sein müssten.


----------



## DirectCurrent (22. April 2012)

Wenn man sein Zimmer nicht aufräumt kommt eben Mutti mit dem Staubsauger.


----------



## somn (23. April 2012)

Habe mal gelesen, das sich cm nicht bei preiswerten nts lohnt, da die extra Bauteile teuer sind und dann da schnell gemurkst wird.


----------



## poiu (23. April 2012)

gemurckst wird nicht, aber KM ist Teuer siehe hier



be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W ATX 2.3 (AU-500) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2012)

Ich möchte nach all den Jahren nicht mehr darauf verzichten und bezahle daher gerne den Bonus


----------



## poiu (24. April 2012)

wer einen Guten Tower hat der kann auch auf KM Verzichten, außerdem sollte man ein NT Passend zum System kaufen, dann hat man Weniger Probleme mit denn Überschüssigen Kabeln

Aber sehe auch die Vorteile beim verlegen von Kabeln usw.


----------

